# كابوس مفذع (مطلوب ذبح اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة )



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*كابوس مفذع بجد

نمت و شفت الكابوس دة 

الاخوان حكمو مصر  والريس بتاعهم واقف والمشيرين بتوعة بيقولوا علي اللي عاوزين يعملوة وهو الاتي 

غلق الكنايس 

تعذيب  المسيحين وايزائهم في اي مكان يتواجدوا فية 

نفي البابا شنودة  خارج البلاد

غلق المنتديات الالكترونية التي تتكلم عن السيد المسيح وعلي رائسهم منتديات الكنيسة 

و قتل كل من 

المدعو 

MY ROK

COPTIC MAN

Apsoti

DONA NABEIL



ومشرفين هذا الموقع 

والمحاورين 
وكل من يعمل في حقل الاسلاميات 

والاقلام المهمة من المباركين  

وصحيت علي صوت بيشو ابني :-

ماما بتعيطي لية وانتي نايمة 

قومي يا ماما 

مالك يا حبيبتي 

ولقيت الدموع مغرقة وشي 

الله لا يسمح يا رب 

لا تقدر ذلك ولا يكون ابدا يا سيدي يسوع المسيح 


موضوع اتسبب لكم في الغم صح يا اخواتي 

انا اسفة 

بس حكيت اللي حصل 

تيوليبة الي يسوع​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

دا بجد ؟​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دا بجد ؟​


انا قمت من الكابوس وبكتب لكم الكلام 
الله لا يقدر ولا يسمح يا رب ​


----------



## ميرنا (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

عادى عادى عشان بس قلقانة لحسن الاخوان يمسكو مصر حد لاقى يعم


----------



## esambraveheart (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

*اطمئني اختي...احلامك هي مجرد تفاعلات " النفس المضطربه"...و نشكر الله انها  "ليست رؤيا".
لك العذر كل العذر طبعا في اضطراب نفسك فكلنا ايضا نشاركك نفس الاضطراب و القلق...
 و لكن ثقي اختي ان كل هذا انما هو احقاق و تصديق لكل كلمة جائت علي لسان رب المجد يسوع المسيح :
في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ..و لكن ثقوا... انا قد غلبت العالم
فلنحتمل الضيق اذن في هذا العالم ..لنغلب مع المسيح
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




Apsoti قال:


> عادى عادى عشان بس قلقانة لحسن الاخوان يمسكو مصر حد لاقى



يظهر دة السبب فعلا
لا يا حبي منتي من رؤساء المنتدي ومطلوب اهدار دمك بردو 
عاوزين رقبتك يا ابسوتي

مستعدة للاستشهاد يا جميلة ؟​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

يالهوي الله يكون في عونك

صحيح رتوت مش معاهم لية عندها واسطة ههههههههههه​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*



TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> يظهر دة السبب فعلا
> لا يا حبي منتي من رؤساء المنتدي ومطلوب اهدار دمك بردو
> عاوزين رقبتك يا ابسوتي
> 
> مستعدة للاستشهاد يا جميلة ؟​



*ههههه
اشكر ربنا...اسمي مش مكتوب
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




esambraveheart قال:


> *ههههه
> اشكر ربنا...اسمي مش مكتوب
> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> ​*



ههه
لا انت كفاية انهم يقرو الموضوعين بتوعك دول 
1- التناقض القراني في سورة مريم
2-الاسلام ليس هو الدين عند الله 

وانت هتموت هتموت 

ربنا يحافظ علي كل اولادة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

*ربنا يحمي اولادو في كل مكان
وربنا يطمن قلبك ويبعد عنك كل قلق
*


----------



## ميرنا (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> يظهر دة السبب فعلا
> لا يا حبي منتي من رؤساء المنتدي ومطلوب اهدار دمك بردو
> عاوزين رقبتك يا ابسوتي
> 
> مستعدة للاستشهاد يا جميلة ؟​


طاب استنو الاول اقيس فستان الفرح بس واروح :99:


----------



## ميرنا (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يالهوي الله يكون في عونك
> 
> صحيح رتوت مش معاهم لية عندها واسطة ههههههههههه​


كوسة يا روم بعيد عنك بس انا معاهم اهوه وزى الفل :smil15:


----------



## حمورابي (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

*انا اسمي مكتوب . ! *


----------



## grges monir (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

*دة نتيجة تغير اسمك ولااية ههههههه
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




esambraveheart قال:


> *اطمئني اختي...احلامك هي مجرد تفاعلات " النفس المضطربه"...و نشكر الله انها  "ليست رؤيا".
> لك العذر كل العذر طبعا في اضطراب نفسك فكلنا ايضا نشاركك نفس الاضطراب و القلق...
> و لكن ثقي اختي ان كل هذا انما هو احقاق و تصديق لكل كلمة جائت علي لسان رب المجد يسوع المسيح :
> في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ..و لكن ثقوا... انا قد غلبت العالم
> ...


كلامك سليم اخي 
ربنا يسترها علي بلادنا 

وعلي ولادة المسيحين 

مرسي للمشاركة الجميلة

الرب يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

ده علشان انتي قلقانة علي مصر متقلقيش ربنا مش هيسمح لبلده اللي قال عنها من مصر دعوت ابني او مبارك شعبي مصر ان يحصل فيها حاجة ربنا حنين علينا قوي ومش هيرضي ان ولاده يتبهدول وان سمح بكدة فيا بخت من يستشهد علي اسم بابا يسوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




Apsoti قال:


> طاب استنو الاول اقيس فستان الفرح بس واروح :99:



تلبسي وتفرحي وتتهني يا حبي 
ربنا يجعل ايامك كلها فرح ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

*انتي بتحلمي كدة لانك بتفكري كتييير بالموضوع دة*​

*ربنا يحمي اولاده من كل شر**وربنا يحميكي ويطمن قلبك يا قمر*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*

 لا تخاف انه كابوس


----------



## Basilius (20 فبراير 2011)

كويس ان اسمي مش مكتوب 
عشان اعرف افلسع


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> *
> والمحاورين
> وكل من يعمل في حقل الاسلاميات ​*


*يا مصيبتي :t31:​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2011)

سيكون لكم فى هذا العالم ضيق ، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم 
الذين فى يدى ، لا يقدر أحد أن يأخذهم منى
+++
المسيح غلب العالم لنا
نحن الذين وضعنا أنفسنا فى يد الرب بكل قلوبنا ، سيفشل العالم فى إنتزاعنا من يد الرب
بل سنغلب بالغلبة التى صنعها لنا ، وسنصل للهدف الذى صنعه لنا ، وهو المجد الأبدى
فمن سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح


----------



## Coptic Man (20 فبراير 2011)

اهم حاجة طمنيني الاول ؟

احلامك بتتحقق ولا لا يا توليبية ومبروك الاسم الجديد

انتي تنامي و تحلمي والمشرفين يتبهدول معاكي 

ينفع الكلام ده هههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

مش تقلقي يا حبيبتي

محدش هيموت ناقص عمر

ربنا مع الجميع

روقي كده وانسي هههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

ياسلام بقى لو يبدئوا بيا 
هههههههههههه
بجد الواحد يتمنى يموت من اجل المسيح​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




حمورابي قال:


> *انا اسمي مكتوب . ! *



اكيد في الليحة يا عم 
منتا كل مشاركاتك في الاسلاميات 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




grges monir قال:


> *دة نتيجة تغير اسمك ولااية ههههههه
> *



لا يا عم 
دا بس الغطا اتسحب ههههههههههههه​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 فبراير 2011)

اروح اعترف واتوب علشان أبقى مستعد وقتها​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




MarMar2004 قال:


> ده علشان انتي قلقانة علي مصر متقلقيش ربنا مش هيسمح لبلده اللي قال عنها من مصر دعوت ابني او مبارك شعبي مصر ان يحصل فيها حاجة ربنا حنين علينا قوي ومش هيرضي ان ولاده يتبهدول وان سمح بكدة فيا بخت من يستشهد علي اسم بابا يسوع



صح يا مرمورة 
احنا في ايد ربنا مش لازم نقلق ابدا 
مرسي ع المشاركة يا قمر​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> *انتي بتحلمي كدة لانك بتفكري كتييير بالموضوع دة*​
> 
> *ربنا يحمي اولاده من كل شر**وربنا يحميكي ويطمن قلبك يا قمر*​



مرسي خالص يا الملكة 
منوراني يا حبي 
وبحب كلامك اللي بيفرحني جدا ويطمني ​


----------



## Nemo (20 فبراير 2011)

يااااااااه ياربى دا بجد
دا كابوس مزفع ربنا يعينك
بس متقلقيش حبيبتى دا كله من كتر القلق اللى عايشينه والاحداث اللى بتحصل 
بس اكيد ربنا موجود وهتعدى وربنا هيخلينا عايشين فى البلد دى مرتاحين وعن ثقة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




saed_sad25 قال:


> لا تخاف انه كابوس



مرسي يا سعيد

ربنا يطمنك ​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*



TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> ههه
> لا انت كفاية انهم يقرو الموضوعين بتوعك دول
> 1- التناقض القراني في سورة مريم
> 2-الاسلام ليس هو الدين عند الله
> ...



*هههههه
بقي انتي بتفكرى ان بسبب الموضوعين دول ممكن تكون رقبتي مطلوبه؟؟؟
امال لو شفتي موضوعي " زغزغني يا رسول الله" في منتدي   coptic letter
و اللا موضوعي " رسول الزغزغه و الفرفشه و ليالي الانس"في منتدي  Free Copts
و اللا موضوع " اسئله محرجه جدا خالص"  في منتدي Christian Dogma
حاتقولي ايه؟؟؟؟​​*


----------



## حمورابي (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> اكيد في الليحة يا عم
> منتا كل مشاركاتك في الاسلاميات
> ​



*طويب 
ليس لدي مشاركات في الاسلاميات :dntknw:
ولكن مَرحب ب الموت متى ما جاء . 

حينما ينام المرء وهو يفكر في شئ يحلم بهِ 
واكيد الاوضاع لها دور كبير *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Dioscorus قال:


> كويس ان اسمي مش مكتوب
> عشان اعرف افلسع



مش هتعرف تفلسع 
زمان قالو لتلميذ يسوع لغتك تظهرك  انت منهم 
والان هيقولولك لونك وكلماتك واعمالك تظهرك ​


----------



## vetaa (20 فبراير 2011)

*احلامك جامده زيك بجد
بس اقولك ابقى متاكليش كتير ف العشا هههههه

عموما كلنا اكيد نتمنى نموت على اسم ربنا

بس كده مش هتلاقوا صور للتوقيع بقى
انتو الخسرانين ههههه
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​



مستغرب لية يا عمونا 
انا عارفة ان كل مواضيعي مش بتعجبك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا مصيبتي :t31:​*



هههههههههههههههه
متخافيش يا قمر 
دا كابوس 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي وعلي كل اولادة ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سيكون لكم فى هذا العالم ضيق ، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم
> الذين فى يدى ، لا يقدر أحد أن يأخذهم منى
> +++
> المسيح غلب العالم لنا
> ...



كلامك معزي وجميل جدا يا استاذ مكرم 
فعلا ازاي نخاف واحنا في يد يسوع 

مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الروعة 

سلام المسيح ​


----------



## besm alslib (20 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يعينك على ده كابوس *

*وبيني وبينك الوضع بقى فعلا يقلق ويستدعي التفكير واعتقد ان ده كان سبب الكابوس*

*وكمان محبتك للبابا شنوده ولاعضاء المنتدى وللمنتدى نفسه وقلقك من الوضع الحالي خلى تفكيرك يتمركز عليهم *


*بس اتمنى تكون احلامك بتتحقق معكوسه هههههههه*

*وان شاء الله باذن الرب يكون خير *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> اهم حاجة طمنيني الاول ؟
> 
> احلامك بتتحقق ولا لا يا توليبية ومبروك الاسم الجديد
> 
> ...


*ايوة طبعاً يا مينا 
امال يعني اتخض لوحدي 
منا لازم اشارك اخواتي في كل شيء هه
حياة الشركة يا ريس 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2011)

شكلنا كدة داخلين على ايام لذيذة :giveup:
كل ما افتكر الانبا اللى بيقول لقداسة البابا انك هتسلم الكنيسة للمسيح بحس انها قربت اوى
اهم شئ ربنا يثبتا على الايمان و يحافظ علينا 
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى و يحافظ عليكى و على كل اسرتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> مش تقلقي يا حبيبتي
> 
> ...



مرسي يا روزي يا حبي 
ربنا يحافظ علي كل اولادة امين 
نورتيني ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ياسلام بقى لو يبدئوا بيا
> هههههههههههه
> بجد الواحد يتمنى يموت من اجل المسيح​



نفس الامنية عندي يا كوكو 
ويا سلام بقي لو اكون في معصرة زي معصرة الهمبازين بتاعة الشهدا زمان 
واطلع ليسوع بقة 
دي تبقي بركة عظيمة ومكانة عالية 
نورت التوبيك بالمشاركة الجميلة ​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> مستغرب لية يا عمونا
> انا عارفة ان كل مواضيعي مش بتعجبك ​



*طب ليه الظلم يعنى ؟ مين قال مواضيعك مش بتعجبنى !
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طب ليه الظلم يعنى ؟ مين قال مواضيعك مش بتعجبنى !
> *​



الانطباع دة اخدتة من موضوع قديم ليا في الكتابات اسمة ( امراة لن تنهزم ابداً) 
ومن هنا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2011)

*+أعتقد الكابوس دة نتيجة قراية الاخبار الكتيرة اللى بتجيب الإكتئاب والقلق والخوف.
+ صلى كتير يا تاسونى.*


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> الانطباع دة اخدتة من موضوع قديم ليا في الكتابات اسمة ( امراة لن تنهزم ابداً)
> ومن هنا ​


*لالا ايه ده !!!*

*طب على فكره انا مش فاكر الموضوع ده خالص*

*وفى الموضوع دة انا مقولتش مش عاجبنى .. دى علامات تعجب بريئه *

*ساعات مش بيكون فى كلام مناسب بس *​


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2011)

انا عايش في اوربا، يعني ولا حد يقدر يوصلي


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*أيه يا رجعة التشائم ده *
*طب هو أسمي جه في القائمة .... أنا مشرف أه بس مش بشارك ومكسل *
*وصحيح أنتي شفتي المشرفين والمحاوريين بس .. طب والمباركين فين ..... يارب أرحمنا بقي*​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا عايش في اوربا، يعني ولا حد يقدر يوصلي




*على أساس أن مافيش أرهاب و أرهابيين فى اوروبا 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا عايش في اوربا، يعني ولا حد يقدر يوصلي



ههههههههههه 
ربنا معاك يا زعيم  ​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا عايش في اوربا، يعني ولا حد يقدر يوصلي



*طيب و احنا مش عايشين في اوروبا يا زعيم 
يعني رحنا فيها و انت اللي نفدت منها ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *على أساس أن مافيش أرهاب و أرهابيين فى اوروبا *​



*لا علي أساس مفيش أخوان مسلمين مصرين هناك *

*ومحدش يعرف روك غيري أنا بس :smile02*​


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *على أساس أن مافيش أرهاب و أرهابيين فى اوروبا
> *​



طبعاً هناك محاولات إرهاب في اوربا، لكن لن تقبل الحكومات الاوربية بتطبيق قرار مثل هذا مهما كانت جهته ld:



Rosetta قال:


> *طيب و احنا مش عايشين في اوروبا يا زعيم
> يعني رحنا فيها و انت اللي نفدت منها ههههههههههههه​*




لو صارت فعلاً، سارسل لكم طيارة خاصة لنقلكم...


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا علي أساس مفيش أخوان مسلمين مصرين هناك *
> 
> *ومحدش يعرف روك غيري أنا بس :smile02*​




لا ماكو اخوان مسلمين هنا..


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لو صارت فعلاً، سارسل لكم طيارة خاصة لنقلكم...



*يا سلاااااااااااام 
كبير يا زعيم كبير 
ربنا يبعد عن الجميع كل شر و سوء​*


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لو صارت فعلاً، سارسل لكم طيارة خاصة لنقلكم...


*يا عم أدفع المرتبات المتأخرة عليك دية :new6:*​


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم أدفع المرتبات المتأخرة عليك دية :new6:*​



المرتبات يتم تجمعيها إستعداداً لهكذا حالة او حالة مماثلة لها..


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه

سأشكرهم على هذا بالطبع ..... حد يطول​*


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *سأشكرهم على هذا بالطبع ..... حد يطول*​


*طب لوحدك والا هتبقي معاك الحكومة *​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

هيقتلوا الادمن والنواب والمحاورين بس

ههههههههههههههه يا خسارة

لالا بعد الشر على الكل

ده مجرد حلم يا تيوليب بس عشان انتى قلقانة


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب لوحدك والا هتبقي معاك الحكومة *​



*وده معقول ..... مع الحكومة وكل الوزارة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> اروح اعترف واتوب علشان أبقى مستعد وقتها​



مهو علشان كدة لازم نبقي مستعدين في كل وقت لاننا منعرفش الساعة 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك يا سامح 
خد لي ميعاد من اب اعترافي معاك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> يااااااااه ياربى دا بجد
> دا كابوس مزفع ربنا يعينك
> بس متقلقيش حبيبتى دا كله من كتر القلق اللى عايشينه والاحداث اللى بتحصل
> بس اكيد ربنا موجود وهتعدى وربنا هيخلينا عايشين فى البلد دى مرتاحين وعن ثقة



مرسي خالص يا نيمو يا جميلة 
مشاركتك تعطي الاطمئنان والسلام 

نورتيني يا حبي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




esambraveheart قال:


> *هههههه
> بقي انتي بتفكرى ان بسبب الموضوعين دول ممكن تكون رقبتي مطلوبه؟؟؟
> امال لو شفتي موضوعي " زغزغني يا رسول الله" في منتدي   coptic letter
> و اللا موضوعي " رسول الزغزغه و الفرفشه و ليالي الانس"في منتدي  Free Copts
> ...



ياااااة يا ريس 
دنتا بهدلتهم  ههههههههههه
دنتا اكيد نادرين جايزة كبري للي يهدر دمك وهيبقي بطل اللي هينفز 
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يحافظ عليك بقوة صليبة ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *احلامك جامده زيك بجد
> بس اقولك ابقى متاكليش كتير ف العشا هههههه
> صدقيني مش باكل قبل ما انام هههههههههه
> انتي هتعملي زي اللي بيقولي ابقي اتغطي كويس ههه​
> ...



مفهمتش الاخيرة دي 
نورتيني يا قمر ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: كابوس مفذع يا رب ارحمني*




حمورابي قال:


> *طويب
> ليس لدي مشاركات في الاسلاميات :dntknw:
> ولكن مَرحب ب الموت متى ما جاء .
> 
> ...



كلامك سليم يا ابو الشباب 
نورت الموضوع يا حمورابي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ربنا يعينك على ده كابوس *
> 
> *وبيني وبينك الوضع بقى فعلا يقلق ويستدعي التفكير واعتقد ان ده كان سبب الكابوس*
> 
> ...



صديقتي وحبيبتي المقربة مني 
انتي فهماني صح جدا 
ربنا يرتب خير للبلد وللمسيحين ولكل منتدانا 
نورتيني يا حبي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> شكلنا كدة داخلين على ايام لذيذة :giveup:
> كل ما افتكر الانبا اللى بيقول لقداسة البابا انك هتسلم الكنيسة للمسيح بحس انها قربت اوى
> اهم شئ ربنا يثبتا على الايمان و يحافظ علينا
> ربنا معاكى حبيبتى و يحافظ عليكى و على كل اسرتك



مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا زيزا يا قمر 
ربنا يسمع منك

نورتيني ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *+أعتقد الكابوس دة نتيجة قراية الاخبار الكتيرة اللى بتجيب الإكتئاب والقلق والخوف.
> + صلى كتير يا تاسونى.*



عندك حق يا ابو تربو 
نورت الموضوع اخي العزيز ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لالا ايه ده !!!*
> 
> *طب على فكره انا مش فاكر الموضوع ده خالص*
> 
> ...



خلاص يا عم 
ماشي 
انا حبيت استفسر منك بس 
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا عايش في اوربا، يعني ولا حد يقدر يوصلي



ربنا يحافظ عليك يا زعيمنا ويحافظ علي منتدانا يخدم ويكرز باسم المسيح الي مجيئة 
حمايتنا بيسوع مش باوربا ​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2011)

*اسمى مكتوب ، لا ، طيب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اسمى مكتوب ، لا ، طيب
> *



علي فكره انا شاكك فيك 
لان اسمك كان مكتوب وانت كيوبيد 
ولما عرفت غيرته يا لائيم 

يعني انت عنك علم بهولاء القتله 
ومبلغتش 

دسيسه يا رداله ​


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم أدفع المرتبات المتأخرة عليك دية :new6:*​





*إيه يا أخ توين *

*لازم تعلن إن الراجل تم تجميد أرصدته في سويسرا *

*بس ممكن تلاقي عنده كيسين ورق أخضر تحت البلاطة *

*وبعدين يا زعيم الطائرات الخاصة إتمنعت خلاص خليها مصر للطيران وندفع الفرق *

*وبعدين كلمة لصاحبة الموضوع بطلي تتفرجي على قناة الجزيرة طول الليل *

*وكلمة لكل الأخوة خارج مصر *
*لازم تعملوا واجب معانا كل عضو يستضيف اتنين من مصر *

*مصر إستضافة الطفل يسوع أيام هيرودس *

***************************

*أقولكم على حاجة :*
*هل مصر كانت من البلاد المذكورة عندما حل الروح القدس على الرسل يوم الخمسين ؟*

*الأخت إليِّ بتفتح البحث في الكتاب تقفل الشاشة وترد*

*الأخ إليِّ في آخر الصف إقفل كتابك لو سمحت ممنوع الغش *


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إيه يا أخ توين *
> 
> *لازم تعلن إن الراجل تم تجميد أرصدته في سويسرا *
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه*
*هو أنت قبضت الشهر ال فات والا أيه .... :act31:*
*خياااااانة عظمي :budo:*​


fredyyy قال:


> *وبعدين كلمة لصاحبة الموضوع بطلي تتفرجي على قناة الجزيرة طول الليل *



*سيب صاحبة الموضوع هي لسة مرعوبة ههههههههه*​


fredyyy قال:


> *وكلمة لكل الأخوة خارج مصر *
> *لازم تعملوا واجب معانا كل عضو يستضيف اتنين من مصر *
> 
> *مصر إستضافة الطفل يسوع أيام هيرودس *



*أنا مستعد ... حد جي :t25:*​*ع الأقل القي حد أرغي معاه وجه لوجه ونم براحتنا :ura1:*
*وزي ما قال الكتاب إن أجتمع أثنان أو ثلاثة *
*وأحنا هنبقي ثلاثة والأمور هتبقي فل .... بس عيزهم فوق سن ال 35 علشان يكون يائس أصلاً وميطالبش باعانة بطالة  ويكون مطلق ... قصدي مخلوع :smile02*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *أيه يا رجعة التشائم ده *
> *طب هو أسمي جه في القائمة .... أنا مشرف أه بس مش بشارك ومكسل *
> *وصحيح أنتي شفتي المشرفين والمحاوريين بس .. طب والمباركين فين ..... يارب أرحمنا بقي*​



صدقني يا توين الاخبار والمناظر في التليفزيون والمظاهرات اللي في البلد بيخلي الواحد يضطرب 
انا مش طبعي التشاؤم بس هو دة اللي حاصل 

مديرين ومحاورين و مشرفين ومباركين كله مطلوب 

ربنا يستر علي اولادة 
نورت الموضوع اخي المبارك  ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

لو صارت فعلاً، سارسل لكم طيارة خاصة لنقلكم...[/QUOTE]

يا سلام عليك يا زعيم 

بس هتاخد مين ولا مين 

العدد كبير 
ربنا يزيد ويبارك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سأشكرهم على هذا بالطبع ..... حد يطول​*



تمام يا استاذنا 
طوباهم الشهدا والقديسين 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

*انا للمسيح و انا اليه راجعون و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالمسيح !*
*ليه كدة يا اخت راجعة بس ليه ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هيقتلوا الادمن والنواب والمحاورين بس
> 
> ههههههههههههههه يا خسارة
> 
> ...



والمباركين كمان يا كوينا 
يلا روحي اعترفي واستعدي يا قمر 
نورتيني يا حبي ​


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2011)

> يا سلام عليك يا زعيم
> بس هتاخد *مين ولا مين*
> العدد كبير
> ربنا يزيد ويبارك​





*مين ولا مين *​ 
*المنتدى ليه نظام .... القصيَّر قدام والطويل ورا *​ 
*ههههههههههههه*​​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اسمى مكتوب ، لا ، طيب
> *



ايوة طبعاً  مكتوب 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

> وبعدين كلمة لصاحبة الموضوع بطلي تتفرجي على قناة الجزيرة طول الليل
> 
> ​


غريبة خالص 
حضرتك عرفت ازاي 
انا فعلا بقفل المنتدي واقرا جزء من الانجيل وافتح التليفزيون وانام وانا بشوف الاخبار 
سعيدة خالص بمشاركة حضرتك هنا 
وبروح المرح والحب الجميل اللي بينكم والزعيم 

الرب يحافظ عليكم وعلي منتدانا ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *هو أنت قبضت الشهر ال فات والا أيه .... :act31:*
> *خياااااانة عظمي :budo:*​





Twin قال:


> تؤتؤ تؤ  يظهر بياخدو من وراك يا توين
> لالالا اتضحك عليك يا باشا
> متسكتش
> بهدي النفوس انا
> ...





Twin قال:


> *ع الأقل القي حد أرغي معاه وجه لوجه ونم براحتنا :ura1:*
> *وزي ما قال الكتاب إن أجتمع أثنان أو ثلاثة *
> *وأحنا هنبقي ثلاثة والأمور هتبقي فل .... بس عيزهم فوق سن ال 35 علشان يكون يائس أصلاً وميطالبش باعانة بطالة  ويكون مطلق ... قصدي مخلوع :smile02*​[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


هههههههههههه
حلوة دي 
عجباني روح المرح اللي بقت في الموضوع 
ربنا يحافظ عليكم وتخدموا وتكرزو باسم يسوع علطوول[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا للمسيح و انا اليه راجعون و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالمسيح !*
> *ليه كدة يا اخت راجعة بس ليه ههههههههههههههه*



هما اثروا عليك قوي كدة
يا منا خايفة عليك يا كرتيك يا اخويا لا بعدين تقول ابانا اللذي وفي الاخر تقول ورا الضالين امين 
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 فبراير 2011)

*بعد الموضوع دة 
اطالب الأن بالتنازل عن عضويتي المباركة
وشريطة سودة فوق أسمي 
ههههههههه

ياريت يا اخت راجعه
انا فكرت ف الانتحار اليومين دول
تبأة جات منهم
*


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *مين ولا مين *​
> *المنتدى ليه نظام .... القصيَّر قدام والطويل ورا *​
> *ههههههههههههه*​​​



هيييييييييييييييييه :ura1::ura1: يحيا العدل ... يحيا العدل 
انا كدة ضمنت اول كرسى ورا السواق ههههههههه
++
الموضوع اتقلب اهه يا راجعة و بقى نكت .. اى خدمة يا جميلة علشات تفرفشى و تحلمى بفيلم كوميدى بعد كدة :love34:


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوة دي
> عجباني *روح المرح* اللي بقت في الموضوع
> ربنا يحافظ عليكم وتخدموا وتكرزو باسم يسوع علطوول




*روح مرح إيه *

*الأخ في الغربة لوحده وعاوز حد يسليه قصدي يتسلى عليه *

*وفي نفس الوقت يعمِّله الأكل علشان هو كسلان قوي أو من الآخر إبعيله عروسة *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *مين ولا مين *​
> *المنتدى ليه نظام .... القصيَّر قدام والطويل ورا *​
> *ههههههههههههه*​​​



يا لهووووي 
معني كدة اني انا هكون اخر صف 
يعني طول سنين الدراسة وبردو في المنتدي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *روح مرح إيه *
> 
> *الأخ في الغربة لوحده وعاوز حد يسليه قصدي يتسلى عليه *
> ههههههههه نبعتلة 2 كيلة لب اسمر و2 كيلو لب ابيض
> ...



لالا بلاش يا استاذي ابعتلة عروسة 
وبعدين كلة بيتدم انة اتجوز   هههه ويقعد يدعي عليا 
لا انا ماامشيش في جوازة هههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بعد الموضوع دة
> اطالب الأن بالتنازل عن عضويتي المباركة
> وشريطة سودة فوق أسمي
> ههههههههه
> ...


اوعي يا كيرلس 
اوعي تفقد رجاءك وسلامك 
الانتحار عدم ايمان بالرب وقوتة واعمالة 
تخسر الارض والسما وتبقي ماخدتش حاجة ابدااااااااااا ​


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> هيييييييييييييييييه :ura1::ura1: يحيا العدل ... يحيا العدل
> انا كدة ضمنت اول كرسى ورا السواق ههههههههه
> ++
> الموضوع اتقلب اهه يا راجعة و بقى نكت .. اى خدمة يا جميلة علشات تفرفشى و تحلمى بفيلم كوميدى بعد كدة :love34:




*ورا السواق إيه يا أستاذ ... ورا الطيار ... الطيار *

*بيقولك طيارة خاصة ... مش ميكروباص *

*أيوه لازم نغيَّر الموضوع *

*علشان بكرة تحلم بقط كبير إسود بيجري ورا كلب أبيض صغيَّر *

*وبعدين تكتشف أنهم توم آند جيري *

*أصلها حولت على ست 7 كيدز*

*يارب تكوني نسيتي الموضوع الأصلي ... علشان الأعضاء تعرف تجاوب على الأسئلة *

*لازم أعمل تسويق للقسم *

*يللا يا جماعة في سؤال رعب في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *

المس الشيطاني وتقمص الارواح 

*كله يروح يجاوب هناك .... بسرعة *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

بقة كدة يا استاذي بتخطف الاعضاء من موضوعي علي موضوع في الاسئلة ههههه
ماشي ماشي 
هقول لبابا يسوع عليك 
هههه​


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> لالا بلاش يا استاذي ابعتلة عروسة
> وبعدين كلة بيتدم انة اتجوز هههه ويقعد يدعي عليا ​
> لا انا ماامشيش في جوازة هههههههههههههه​




*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه *

*بتعملي بالمثل ( إمشي في جنازة ... ومتمشيش في جوازة )*

*وعلشان تمشي في جنازة* ( أرخص )

*تموتي أعضاء المنتدي كلهم .... قلبك جامد قووووووووي*


----------



## govany shenoda (20 فبراير 2011)

هو انا اسمي مكتوب
ايه العنصريه ديه 
اشمعنه يعني المشرفين والمحاورين
طب هلحق اروح ادخل قسم الاسلاميات عشان
ابقي معاكو 
ربنا يملي قلبك سلام


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه *
> 
> *بتعملي بالمثل ( إمشي في جنازة ... ومتمشيش في جوازة )*
> 
> ...


لالا صدقني يا استاذي دنا قمت مفزوعة جداااااااا وكانت حالتي صعبة وفزعت الولد معايا 
ربنا يحافظ علي كل اولادة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> هو انا اسمي مكتوب
> ايه العنصريه ديه
> اشمعنه يعني المشرفين والمحاورين
> طب هلحق اروح ادخل قسم الاسلاميات عشان
> ...



لا يا قمر 
انتي ماخدتيش بالك من الكلام 
والمباركين كمان 
نورتيني ​


----------



## ماجو2010 (20 فبراير 2011)

اننا نشكر الله 
مهما حدث ولا نسمح للأحداث المؤلمة أن تقلل ايماننا بحفظه لنا
أو تقلل شكرنا له فحينما يرى الناس شكرنا على الضيقة وهدوءنا وفرحنا.
يتعزون. 
الضيقات ايضآ تحتاج الى شكر لأنها تقوى الروحيات وفى الضيقات نرى يد الله تعمل.
ربنا موجود


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *روح مرح إيه *
> 
> *الأخ في الغربة لوحده وعاوز حد يسليه قصدي يتسلى عليه *
> 
> *وفي نفس الوقت يعمِّله الأكل علشان هو كسلان قوي أو من الآخر إبعيله عروسة *


*اه واه من الزمن*
*الفلوس غيرتك يا فريدي :t9:*
*ماشي ربنا يسمحك وتتأملس عليا*
*لا والف لا ... الي هنا ولنا وقفة ... أنا بقيت ست بيت تخفة هههههههه*
*قصدي شيف درجة أولا الغربة علمتني الطبيخ حتي أسالوا دونا وكاندي المرشدين في الجماعة :gy0000:*
*ومن ناحية العروسة اللهم أمين أسمع وأستجيب يا رب :08:*​


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*راجعة انا ال قلبتك الموضوع لهزار ... عايز بقي مكافأة *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *راجعة انا ال قلبتك الموضوع لهزار ... عايز بقي مكافأة *​



هبعتلك عروسة في طرد يا توين يا اخويا هههههههههههه
بس لو عاوز نصيحة من اختك 
بلاش هههههههههههه
اترهبن وفوز بالارض والسما 
بجد بقر علي عرايس وعرسان المسيح
في الارض مفيش غير الصلاة والتسبيح وسكني الاماكن المقدسة 
وفي السما المكانة الجميلة في حضن حبيبنا يسوع 
خودها نصيحة يا اخويا هههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> اننا نشكر الله
> مهما حدث ولا نسمح للأحداث المؤلمة أن تقلل ايماننا بحفظه لنا
> أو تقلل شكرنا له فحينما يرى الناس شكرنا على الضيقة وهدوءنا وفرحنا.
> يتعزون.
> ...



كلامك جميل قوي يا ماجو 
الايمان القوي اجمل حاجة 
نورتيني حبيبتي ​


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> هبعتلك عروسة في طرد يا توين يا اخويا هههههههههههه
> بس لو عاوز نصيحة من اختك
> بلاش هههههههههههه
> اترهبن وفوز بالارض والسما
> ...


*لا بلاش والنبي*
*أنا مش عايز أفوز بالأرض :smil12:*
*أنا عايز أتمرمط في الأرض مع واحدة تطلع عيني*
*وبهذه الطريقة سأفوز بالسماء بالتباعية وبسبب القهر :yahoo:*
*أقولك أبعتيلي العروسة ونبقي نظبط موضوع الأرض والسماء ده بعدين*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2011)

_طيب نكلم روك بقى ينزلنى من الاشراف _
_ولا اقولهم انا بتاع رياضة مليش دعوه_
_هههههههههههه_
_بجد بركة كبيرة ولو ننولها يبقى طوبانا_
_وضمنا الملكوت _​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
الحمد للة مفيش سيرة للمباركين 
خافوا ع نفسكم بقى
لا يا حبيبتى
دا بس قلق عشان انتى قلقانة ع مصر
زينا
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> لا يا قمر
> انتي ماخدتيش بالك من الكلام
> والمباركين كمان
> 
> نورتيني ​


هيييييييييييييييه:286:
طلعت معاهم
اشكرك يارب
ديه نعمه الواحد ميستحقهاش​


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2011)

ايه ده يعنى انا هموت
وبعدين اشمعنة المباركين بقى ههههههه
من حلمك و الاحساس فى عقلك الباطن ان الاخوان ممكن يجمعونا باين حساهم جامدين وهما شكلهم جامدية فعلا ههههههههههه
يا ستى مش هتفرق على الاقل الواحد يموت عشن حاجة ليها لزمة
ربنا يحمى شعبه متقلقييش انتى بس سبيها على ربنا


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا عايش في اوربا، يعني ولا حد يقدر يوصلي


ايه يعنى :t7: طب منا عايشة فى مصر وكل الناس تقدر توصلى هههههههههه
ايه ده انت خلعت يعنى طب واحنا نعمل ايه 
واهه على رأى وزراء عادل امام (نحن فداك يا زعيم ) :budo:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 فبراير 2011)

في مجال لدخول الأعضاء الفعالين بالحلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*ولا كابوس ولا حاجة ربنا قادر يحفظ شعبة و كنيستة
متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 28
 وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 
ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا بلاش والنبي*
> *أنا مش عايز أفوز بالأرض :smil12:*
> *أنا عايز أتمرمط في الأرض مع واحدة تطلع عيني*
> *وبهذه الطريقة سأفوز بالسماء بالتباعية وبسبب القهر :yahoo:*
> *أقولك أبعتيلي العروسة ونبقي نظبط موضوع الأرض والسماء ده بعدين*​



توين 
انت فكرتني بالراجل اللي كان الناس بيقولولة  انت بتحب مراتك ؟
رد عليهم وقالهم ايوة طبعاً 
قالولو لية ؟
قالهم تنفيذا لوصية يسوع ( احبوا اعدائكم  ......
هههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> في مجال لدخول الأعضاء الفعالين بالحلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اهلا بيكي 
لو قصدك في الكابوس عن قتل الاعضاء الفعالين الحقيقة لاء 
لو قصدك تشاركي رايك في الموضوع دة اهلا بيكي طبعا يا جميلة 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _طيب نكلم روك بقى ينزلنى من الاشراف _
> _ولا اقولهم انا بتاع رياضة مليش دعوه_
> _هههههههههههه_
> _بجد بركة كبيرة ولو ننولها يبقى طوبانا_
> _وضمنا الملكوت _​


صدقني يا توني لو لبست طاقية الاخفا  هيجيبوك 
يا عباس وهتتقفل الاوضة بالترباس هههههههههههه

نورت التوبيك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> الحمد للة مفيش سيرة للمباركين
> خافوا ع نفسكم بقى
> لا يا حبيبتى
> ...



لا ازاي انتي ماخدتيش بالك كويس 
المباركين في الموضوع 
بس مش يخافو  الزعيم قال هينقلنا بطيارة لعندة ههه

عندك حق اصل عادة رخمة بفكر كتير قبل ما انام 
نورتيني يا حبي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايه ده يعنى انا هموت
> وبعدين اشمعنة المباركين بقى ههههههه
> من حلمك و الاحساس فى عقلك الباطن ان الاخوان ممكن يجمعونا باين حساهم جامدين وهما شكلهم جامدية فعلا ههههههههههه
> يا ستى مش هتفرق على الاقل الواحد يموت عشن حاجة ليها لزمة
> ربنا يحمى شعبه متقلقييش انتى بس سبيها على ربنا



والمباركين يا قمر 
انتي ماخدتيش بالك
فرحت بمشاركتك يا جميلة 
ربنا يحافظ علي اولادة ​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 فبراير 2011)

لاتخافو .... يقول الرب 
أبليس ينشط في آخر الأيام ويجول يضل المؤمنين أيضاً 
إنما مارأيتيه أختي توليب ما هو الا إنذار للمؤمنين لكي يكونوا في إستعداد روحي متحدين في الكلمة والصلوة واثقين أن الرب معهم ( من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني ) 
أما الآن فيجب علينا جميعاً الصلاة حتي وإن نلنا أكليل الشهادة... فمع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً فلِما الخوف والرعب 
الرب يبارككم ويحفظكم جميعاً آمين


----------



## كوك (21 فبراير 2011)

_*ههههههههههه*_

_*الله يطمنك *_

_*طيب عرفتى امته والساعه كام هيمسكو الحكم علشان احضر نفسى *_

_*ما الحصان الاخضر ظهر *_

_*اكيد يبقى الموت جى فى الطريق الصحراوى *_

_*ههههههههه*_

_*دى الايام الى جيه هتكون اجمل من الى راحت *_

*كل الايام بقت زى بعضها خلينا نغير شويه *

*ههههههههههههه*

_*شكرا ليكى *_​


----------



## jesus.my.life (21 فبراير 2011)

يا حلولى يا حلولى 


بس انا اخدت بالى انك قلتى الاقلام المهمة من المباركين
انا مش قلم ولا مهم 
انا عضو اخد المباركة بالمحسوبيه
وثانيا ماى روك انا عايزة فى موضوع مهم فهسافرله
اشوف وشكم بخير
واراك فى الحياة الاخرى
باى باى ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

عادل نسيم قال:


> لاتخافو .... يقول الرب
> أبليس ينشط في آخر الأيام ويجول يضل المؤمنين أيضاً
> إنما مارأيتيه أختي توليب ما هو الا إنذار للمؤمنين لكي يكونوا في إستعداد روحي متحدين في الكلمة والصلوة واثقين أن الرب معهم ( من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني )
> أما الآن فيجب علينا جميعاً الصلاة حتي وإن نلنا أكليل الشهادة... فمع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً فلِما الخوف والرعب
> الرب يبارككم ويحفظكم جميعاً آمين



مشاركتك فرحتني وادخلت قلبي السلام 
مرسي خالص استاذ عادل 
نورتني بجد 
سلام المسيح بقلبك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*الله يطمنك *_
> 
> ...



اهلا كوك 
ربنا يستر  ويعدي الايام علي خير  ويرتب الصالح 

مرسي كتير علي المشاركة الحلوة ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يعني ايه الادمن والمشرفين والمحاورين 
والاقلام المميزه من المباركين دي
انا اعترض ياما كلنا ياما بلاش
انا عايز ابقي معاهم بقي ليشي دعوه

روك 
لو سمحت خليني مشرفه عشان ابقي معاكم

جايز مش يتحقق حلمك يا سكره
وابقي طلعت بمنفعه برده
استغلال بقي
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

​


> *انا عايش في اوربا، يعني ولا حد يقدر يوصلي
> *




هههههههههههه يا نهار

مع اول موقف كده هتبعنا​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

> و قتل كل من
> 
> المدعو
> 
> ...


 
المهم قولييلنا

اوصفى بالضبط اتقتلوا ازاى ههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يا حلولى يا حلولى
> 
> 
> بس انا اخدت بالى انك قلتى الاقلام المهمة من المباركين
> ...



اهلا اهلا 
انت فادي ولا شادي ؟ 
يا سيدي بس روح اعترف واستعد علشان لو جابونا كلنا نتقابل في السما مش نبقي في النار بنتشوي زي الفراخ في سيخ واحد 
هههههههههه
من ناحية الحاجة اللي انت عاوز فيها الزعيم قول اللي عاوز تقولهوله هنا ومحدش هيعرف خااااااااااااالص 
مرسي علي المشاركة ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه يا نهار
> 
> مع اول موقف كده هتبعنا​​​​​




يا بنتي ما الراجل قال لو الدنيا باظت خالص هيبعتلنا طيارة وياخودنا 

​​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يعني ايه الادمن والمشرفين والمحاورين
> والاقلام المميزه من المباركين دي
> انا اعترض ياما كلنا ياما بلاش
> انا عايز ابقي معاهم بقي ليشي دعوه
> ...


اهلا نيفين وحشتيني
هههههههه اروبة انتي بتدوري علي مصلحة تطلعي بيها 
ايه العقلية الجبارة دي هههههه
نورتي يا قمر ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> المهم قولييلنا
> 
> اوصفى بالضبط اتقتلوا ازاى ههههههههههه



يا بنتي انا شفت في الكابوس الفظيع ان الرئيس الاخواني قاعد ومشيروة بيقولوا عاوزين نعمل كذا وكذا ونقتل الناس دي 
الله لا يقدر ولا يكون يا رب ​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

> يا بنتي ما الراجل قال لو الدنيا باظت خالص هيبعتلنا طيارة وياخودنا


 
ههههههههههه قريت يا تيوليب

بس الكلمة الاولى هيا اللى بتطلع من القلب ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

> يا بنتي انا شفت في الكابوس الفظيع ان الرئيس الاخواني قاعد ومشيروة بيقولوا عاوزين نعمل كذا وكذا ونقتل الناس دي
> الله لا يقدر ولا يكون يا رب


 
يعنى مشوفتهمش وهما بيتقتلوا ههههههههههههه

لالالا الحلم ده اى كلام ركزى المرة الجاية هههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى مشوفتهمش وهما بيتقتلوا ههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالا الحلم ده اى كلام ركزى المرة الجاية هههههههههههه



اة يا كوينا يا اوختي ههههه مهو فية واحدة من اصحابي بعتتلي رسالة بتقولي ابقي اتغطي كلك وانتي نايمة ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (21 فبراير 2011)

> MY ROK
> 
> COPTIC MAN
> 
> ...


*اية الظلم دة والباقى لا لية
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يحرسنا جميعا ويحمينا من كل شر*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *اية الظلم دة والباقى لا لية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يحرسنا جميعا ويحمينا من كل شر*​



مش عارفة لية الناس مش واخدة بالها من الكلام اللي مكتوب

بص في كلامي 
والمشرفين و
والمحاورين
وكل من يعمل في حقل الاسلاميات 
والمباركين ذو الاقلام الماهرة​


----------



## sony_33 (21 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> مش عارفة لية الناس مش واخدة بالها من الكلام اللي مكتوب
> 
> بص في كلامي
> والمشرفين و
> ...


*دنتى اكيد كنتى نايمة فى المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك ومتقلقيش
ربنا الى بيحمينا من كل شر وبعدين انتى فاكرة انهم لو مسكو حيدبحو فى الناس مهما اصلا كانو موجودين انتى فاكرة انهم كانو محبوسين يعنى ولا خايفين
وبعدبن معلومة معركتهم الجاية مش معانا احنا مع القوة القادمة وهما ال( السلفين)
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

> اة يا كوينا يا اوختي ههههه مهو فية واحدة من اصحابي بعتتلي رسالة بتقولي ابقي اتغطي كلك وانتي نايمة ههههههههههههههههه


 
​وانا بضم صوتى لصوته هههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> اهلا اهلا
> انت فادي ولا شادي ؟
> يا سيدي بس روح اعترف واستعد علشان لو جابونا كلنا نتقابل في السما مش نبقي في النار بنتشوي زي الفراخ في سيخ واحد
> هههههههههه
> ...



لا دة سر ماينفعش انا هروحله بنفسى
وثانيا الحلم بيقول الاقلام المميزة فى الاعضاء المباركين
انا مش مميز انا عضو اخد لقب المباركة بالكوسة 
وهما نفسهم رفضه راحه موقعين المنتدى فى نفس اليوم :d
انا شادى :ura1:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​وانا بضم صوتى لصوته هههههههههههههه​



ماشي يا كوينا ماشي 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

> دة سر ماينفعش انا هروحله بنفسى
> وثانيا الحلم بيقول الاقلام المميزة فى الاعضاء المباركين
> انا مش مميز انا عضو اخد لقب المباركة بالكوسة
> وهما نفسهم رفضه راحه موقعين المنتدى فى نفس اليوم :d
> انا شادى :ura1:


 
هههههههههههههه

على يدى هو بقى مبارك من هنا
​وموقع مش عارفة ايه الاسلامي وقع المنتدى

خلى بالك يا تيوليب ده مبروووك اوعى تزعليه ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

> ماشي يا كوينا ماشي
> ههههههههههههه


 
عايزاكى تركزى المرة الجاية فى الحلم

 ابقى شوفيهم وهما بيقتلوهم بعينك ههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

ياربي انا لسة حالا اشاهد هايدا الموضوع 
لكن بالحقيقة مرحبا بالشهادة علي اسم المسيح 
بهذا قد فعلو خيرا


----------



## hosamzoka (23 فبراير 2011)

الايام دى ربنا يسترها بجد (الرب يداتفع عنكم وانتم تصمتون)


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ياربي انا لسة حالا اشاهد هايدا الموضوع
> لكن بالحقيقة مرحبا بالشهادة علي اسم المسيح
> بهذا قد فعلو خيرا



اهلا جوجو مشرفنا صاحب القلب الطيب 
فعلاً طوباهم الشهدا

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## legendary man (24 فبراير 2011)

دائما بيسىء البعض الظن بنا 

وكاننا اول مرة يعيش المسلمون والمسيحيون فى مكان واحد !!

ازاى احنا نعمل كده - سواء اخوان ولا حتى غير اخوان - فى حد بشكل ظالم ؟؟

احنا بنخاف ربنا ومن حسابه ....مهما كان الاختلاف العقائدى 

لكننا لم ولن نظلم احد مهما كانت عقيدته

والجميع يعلم ذلك جيدا 

عموما ...شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## bob (24 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> دائما بيسىء البعض الظن بنا
> 
> وكاننا اول مرة يعيش المسلمون والمسيحيون فى مكان واحد !!
> 
> ...


*صح مش عارف ليه البعض بيسيء الظن مع انكم مش بتعملوا حاجة ملايكة ماشاء الله  :t9::t9:
توقع معايا كده اعمال شر و اجرام و تحليل دماء الناس من شيوخكم كما يحلوا لهم و قتل و تفجير بعد كل ده يا ريت الناس الوحشين الشريرين يفهموكوا صح
و انت فعلا عندك حق اذا كان اخوان او غيرهم مش بتظلموا حد ياراجل انا قربت اعيط من كلامك الحنين
و لو بتخاف من ربنه زي ما بتقول شوف ايه اللي بيامر بيه و نفذه 
علي العموم شكرا يا اخ ليجندري علي كلامك المعسول الحن**ين*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

hosamzoka قال:


> الايام دى ربنا يسترها بجد (الرب يداتفع عنكم وانتم تصمتون)



فعلا ايام صعبة 
بس ربنا معانا ويحافظ علي اولادة 
مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> دائما بيسىء البعض الظن بنا
> 
> وكاننا اول مرة يعيش المسلمون والمسيحيون فى مكان واحد !!
> 
> ...


لا يا راجل 
بقي مستغرب اننا ازاي شايفينكم كدة 
من اعمالكم يا استاذ 
حط نفسك كدة مكان الاهالي اللي اولادهم راحو الكنيسة يصلوا  في ليلة عيد وماتو غدر ميتة صعبة بالتفجير علي ايديكم 
وكم وكم اعمال رهيبة بتحصل ضدد المسيحين 
شيوخكم اصلا طول الوقت بالخطب بيشحنوكم باذيتنا ومنكرش ان فية مسلمين مستنيرين واخلاقهم عالية وغير مضطهدين لكن الكم الاكبر ناس بتفهم بعقليتها ان قتلنا خدمة لله واذيتنا واضطهادنا عمل عظيم ضدد المشركين بالله كما تدعون علينا ورغم دة كله مش بنكرهكم ولكن نثصلي من اجلكم
ربنا ينور قلوبكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> دائما بيسىء البعض الظن بنا
> 
> وكاننا اول مرة يعيش المسلمون والمسيحيون فى مكان واحد !!
> 
> ...


 
لم ولن نظلم 
حلوه دى 
بجد كلامك غريب اوى 
اكنك مش عايش فى مصر وشايف اللى بيحصل منكم ومن الاخوان اللى هما منكم اصلا 
خليك عارف اننا مش بنخاف من الموت ولا بنخاف منكم 
ياسلام ياريت نموت من اجل المسيح فهذا هو ربحا لنا لكى نموت من أجل المسيح رب المجد وملك الملوك
بلاش اسلوب الاطفال الودعاء اللى عمركم ماهتكونوا كده 
لانكم مش اولاد المسيح 
ربنا ينور طريقكم ويعرفكم الطريق الصحيح 
وليس طريقكم هذا ،، لو بتخاف ربنا عمرك ماهتقتل حد 
وتيجى تقول ( القتال فى سبيل الله ) لعلمك مافيش حاجه اسمها القتال فى سبيل الله إلا عندكم 
رحمتك يارب ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2011)

انا متفائل جدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> دائما بيسىء البعض الظن بنا



تعرف ؟ انتوا الأمة الوحيدة التي لا يساء بها الظن ابداً !!
تعرف ليه ؟! لان كل حاجة عملي مش محتاجة ظنون !

عندما تقول ارهاب لازم تفتكر الإسلام والمسلمين !

كونك انك راجل محترم دا على عيني وراسي لكن انت مش بتمثل الإسلام وصحيحه !







> وكاننا اول مرة يعيش المسلمون والمسيحيون فى مكان واحد !!



ما هى دي النصيبة ! اننا مش اول مرة ! شوف كل شوية يحصل اية للمسيحيين ! وكله منكوا !

 



> ازاى احنا نعمل كده - سواء اخوان ولا حتى غير اخوان - فى حد بشكل ظالم ؟؟



السؤال ده توجهه ليهم هم مش احنا !

ادرس دينك هاتلاقيه بيقول بشكل حرفي بقتلنا !! حرفي !






> احنا بنخاف ربنا ومن حسابه ....مهما كان الاختلاف العقائدى



ما هو المصيبة انكم بتخافوا " ربنا " وعشان كدة بتقتلونا !

لانه اصلا المنبع هو " ربنا " ! هو عشان بتخافوه فبتنفذوا تعاليمه وتقتلونا !


 



> لكننا لم ولن نظلم احد مهما كانت عقيدته



دا على اعتبار ان العالم كله هندوس ؟!
 



> والجميع يعلم ذلك جيدا



الجميع يعلم عكس ذلك جيدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله إسمى مش  مكتوب


----------



## bant el mase7 (26 فبراير 2011)

هو قال 
" لاتخف لأنى أنا معك" ​والذى قال هذا هو من يملك أن يمنحنا السلام فى وسط الخوف والأضطرابات التى تسود ليس فقط العالم ولكن النفوس ايضا.لكن شكرا للرب يسوع فهو دائما يقول لنا ألا نخاف لانه معنافهو ملك السلام. ​شكرا للرب يسوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2011)

*انا شخصيا اتمنى ده يحصلى ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2011)

الاستاذ مولكا 
حقيقي ربنا يحافظ عليك 
رديت علية رد وافي وكافي جدا 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> الحمد لله إسمى مش  مكتوب



اكيد مكتوب حضرتك 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي ​


----------



## Critic (1 مارس 2011)

*ايه اخبار الاحلام ؟*
*هل جد حلم جديد ؟*
*لازم تحلمى اننا بعد ما اتقتلنا روحنا فييييييييين طمنينى على مستقبلى ههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

bant el mase7 قال:


> هو قال
> " لاتخف لأنى أنا معك" ​والذى قال هذا هو من يملك أن يمنحنا السلام فى وسط الخوف والأضطرابات التى تسود ليس فقط العالم ولكن النفوس ايضا.لكن شكرا للرب يسوع فهو دائما يقول لنا ألا نخاف لانه معنافهو ملك السلام. ​شكرا للرب يسوع​



كلامك جميل جدا اختي يبعث السلام في النفس 
نورتي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا شخصيا اتمنى ده يحصلى ​*



تمام فعلا دي بركة عظيمة واكليل كبير 

نورتيني يا دونا ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *ايه اخبار الاحلام ؟*
> *هل جد حلم جديد ؟*
> *لازم تحلمى اننا بعد ما اتقتلنا روحنا فييييييييين طمنينى على مستقبلى ههههههههه*



ههههههههههههه
لا مفيش احلام جديدة ولا عرفت انت روحت فين 
يبقي كريتك ذهب مع الريح ههههههههههههه

كفاية خدمتك مع اللي عيونهم مغمية وقلوبهم مقفولة كمل فيها بصبر وانت مكانتك عظيمة عند يسوع انشاء الله  اخي العزيز 
اذكرني في صلاتك ​


----------

